# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Orinoco Wireless Silver PC Cards - 20 PACK

## dti

Orinoco Wireless Silver PC Cards - 20 PACK-NR 
Item number: 2056031320 
End date: Sep-26-02 13:58:14 PDT 
To view item, click here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... :B :: S:US:3 

Τί λέτε ενδιαφέρεστε;

----------


## papashark

Χτύπα τες Δαμιανέ, εγώ θα πάρω μία δύο και θα βοηθήσω να μοιραστούμε το κόστος μέχρι να μοιράσουμε και τις υπόλοιπες

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς δεν κέρδισα, έκανα μια καλή προσφορά, 20 δευτερόλεπτα πριν το τέλος, ...αλλά περίμεναν με τη σκανδάλη άλλοι δύο και κατευθείαν έκαναν πολύ καλύτερη προσφορά. 
Μέχρι να κάνω refresh τη σελίδα είχε τελειώσει η δημοπρασία.

Bidding History (Highest bids first) 
User ID Bid Amount Date of Bid 
tec_son $701.00 Sep-26-02 13:57:52 PDT 
dozyn $700.00 Sep-26-02 13:58:11 PDT 
dti21 $660.00 Sep-26-02 13:57:53 PDT 
logicsouth $625.00 Sep-26-02 13:54:44 PDT 
hye_em $620.00 Sep-26-02 11:57:41 PDT 

Τέσπα, ίσως για φθηνές κάρτες πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε εδώ:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2057188819
Είναι ίδιες με τις Silver Orinoco και υπάρχουν αρκετές στην τιμή των $32.

----------


## harisk

Σε κανά δεκάλεπτο λήγει ένα 10 pack orinoco gold! στα 35$ η μία.
Ενημερωτικά δηλλώνω σημμετοχή σε αντίστοιχες κινήσεις και τιμές 
για τουλάχιστον 2 κομμάτια. Προτιμώ πάντα κάρτες με chipset prism2 λόγω linux συμβατότητας, μια που ελάχιστοι από του Η/Υ που χρησιμοποιώ εξακολουθούν να τρέχουν win.

Αλήθεια πιστεύετε ότι η πιθανότητα να είναι σκάρτο το πράμα από το ebay είναι μεγάλη;

----------


## mpak

kserei kaneis poy mporv na brv pci to pcmcia adaptor?

----------


## dti

Εκτός από το e-bay και όλα τα on-line stores που κατά καιρούς έχουνε αναφερθεί στο forum, δες κι εδώ:
http://www.synchrotech.com

----------


## ggeorgan

Καλή η synchrotech, αλλά πολύ ακριβή αδελφέ μου !
Ο RPeters στο eBay έχει δύο λύσεις που τις αγόρασα, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τις δοκιμάσω σε τιμές πάμφθηνες 15-22 $. Θέλει κανείς να τις δοκιμάσει και να μας γράψει τι λένε ; Ποσότητα έχει ο RPeters να φαν κι οι κόττες.

----------


## drf

> kserei kaneis poy mporv na brv pci to pcmcia adaptor?



http://www.fab-corp.com ekei exei phgaine sto orinoco section kai 8a vreis..  ::

----------

